# Hurricane Irene:



## PhilinYuma (Aug 27, 2011)

I was looking at a map of the hurricane Irene's path and progress today, and it occurred to me to ask Rick if he was at risk. Apparently he is right in its path and battening down the hatches. You may wish to give him a word of cheer. I have lit a very large hurricane binding candle in the usual place.Good luck to you and your family, Rick, and let us know how you are doing.


----------



## Rick (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks Phil! So far so good. It is due to make landfall this morning. We are getting a lot of rain and 70+ mph winds at this time.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 27, 2011)

Here's to wishing you get off easy with NO property(or bodily) damage Rick, but I fear this won't be the last time your area gets the bullseye. hope you don't need one of these :boat: to get to work?


----------



## ismart (Aug 27, 2011)

Be safe Rick! I will be seeing Irene tonight into tomorrow.


----------



## Idolofreak (Aug 27, 2011)

ismart said:


> Be safe Rick! I will be seeing Irene tonight into tomorrow.


Good luck and be careful.


----------



## kmsgameboy (Aug 27, 2011)

Thankfully nothing but wind here. Hope everyone else in the direct path of the storm stays safe.


----------



## patrickfraser (Aug 27, 2011)

Be safe.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 27, 2011)

Take care ! :huh:


----------



## Peter Clausen (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks for posting this Phil, and updating us Rick!


----------



## Malti (Aug 28, 2011)

ismart said:


> Be safe Rick! I will be seeing Irene tonight into tomorrow.


the say she blows alot... :lol: 

Hope everyone is doing fine, be safe


----------



## lancaster1313 (Aug 28, 2011)

I hope everyone is OK, and that certain members will be able to post soon.

I could imagine that many people are without power at the moment. I have been through plenty of storms, and even if everyone is unharmed, the power and water situations can last a while, depending on the damage done. On at least 3 occasions, I have had to deal with the messes, without power, water, and communication(for at least a week). It can be a pain in the patoot. &lt;_&lt; 

I hope to read some posts from members that were hit, hopefully stating that they are OK and that there is minimal if not no damage for them.


----------



## xxdreamchas3r913 (Aug 28, 2011)

omg i'm way out of the loop and had no clue about the hurricane!!! take care everyone! stay safe and stay hopeful i wish the best for everyone who was hit and hope to hear from you guys soon! I guess i'm a little late in posting this but hopefully everyone will update this thread soon letting us know they are ok! hope no one got hurt and not too many mantids died from this disaster =(


----------



## Rick (Aug 29, 2011)

Finally back. We lost power for awhile and also lost internet service for longer. Minor damage and the crawlspace under the house flooded pretty good. LOTS of rain. There is a large amount of tree damage around. We're all ok though. Thanks everyone!


----------



## lancaster1313 (Aug 29, 2011)

Rick said:


> Finally back. We lost power for awhile and also lost internet service for longer. Minor damage and the crawlspace under the house flooded pretty good. LOTS of rain. There is a large amount of tree damage around. We're all ok though. Thanks everyone!


I am glad you and yours are OK.  The Carolinas usually get pounded if we get passed by.

Hurricane Irene in 1999 was a wet one too. Our home got flooded and the roof failed. :mellow: We didn't have a crawlspace, but I don't know if that is good or bad.

Be careful when you are cleaning up.


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 29, 2011)

Good to know you and your family are safe. The last time a major hurricane (Hurricane Ike) making a landfall in the US it damaged my entire roof and most of the fences. A Cat 3 that i hope never to see it again. Check with your insurance company too for all the damages due to the storm.


----------



## agent A (Aug 29, 2011)

The hurricane hit CT but it wasn't bad, I didn't lose power but a lot of people did, and we had flooding and 3 people in CT died I think


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 29, 2011)

Rick said:


> Finally back. We lost power for awhile and also lost internet service for longer. Minor damage and the crawlspace under the house flooded pretty good. LOTS of rain. There is a large amount of tree damage around. We're all ok though. Thanks everyone!


Welcome back! Good to know that you and yr family are fine, but how about the bees?


----------

